# health care



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

if you read so,me posts about the health car3e and hospitals here you will see some negative posts , but having been in and out of hospital here and the uk , i know were i would rather be . 
blood ect results back the same night as you are admited , fantastic follow up and checks 
when ive told macmilan nurses the treat ment i have resieved here they hardely belive what good treatment i have had 
iam posting this to reasure people who are thinking of coming here be it just for a holliday you are in safe clean hands


----------

